
Corona Virus Vaccine(s) Update – June 29th - Thespian2
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/06/29/coronavirus-vaccine-update-june-29
======
mchusma
Does anyone know if there have been any serious human challenge proposals
considered? Why they aren't being considered is one of the biggest puzzles for
me.

~~~
mleonhard
WHO is working on human challenge trials for covid-19 vaccines. Links from
Wikipedia:

[https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/331976/WHO-...](https://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/handle/10665/331976/WHO-2019-nCoV-
Ethics_criteria-2020.1-eng.pdf)

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/speed-coronavirus-
va...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/speed-coronavirus-vaccine-
testing-deliberately-infecting-volunteers-not-so-fast-some)

